

Band.js – Music composer interface for the Web Audio API - meenie
https://github.com/meenie/band.js

======
meenie
Hey Guys,

Last August I had an idea for a weekend project and created a library called
8bit.js. I figured it should be more than just 8bit oscillator sounds and
broadened the API so other people could create their own Instruments, hence
the change to Band.js. I'm now looking for people to collaborate with who are
Audio Engineers and also know the Web Audio API who can help me create new
Instrument Packs for Band.js.

If you've seen this library in the past, you should know that I've recently
refactored the whole thing to work with Browserify. I've also added the
ability to change the tempo of a song, even while it's playing (you can test
that out with the examples below). I've also fixed numerous bugs and
performance issues. If you would like to hear what it can do right now with
just your basic Oscillators and white noise, checkout the examples in the
README.md of the repo.

If anyone else is musically inclined and knows a bit of JavaScript, you can
fork any of the songs from the examples in Plnkr and create your own song :).
If you do, let me know and I'll add it to the list of Examples.

